
Systems Performance: Enterprise and the Cloud, 2nd Edition - andrenth
http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2020-07-15/systems-performance-2nd-edition.html
======
brozaman
I bought the first one five years ago and it is still excellent and valid, so
this one will be excellent too.

I have to see what the differences are, but I'll probably buy this one too.

------
jacques_chester
I am unreasonably excited about this. Gregg is a treasure.

